# suggestions for cleaning entire layout



## Dgreenb1 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just bought a 4 x 9 layout fully constructed and moved it to my home. It has 28 locos and over 150 cars, 38 turnouts an electric programmable turntable, great scenery and a full complement of digitrax and nce controls and power sources. The gentleman I bought it from unhooked the controllers but all the wiring is intact and in place. my main efforts will be to clean the layout which has been sitting unused for quite a while, rehook the control system, reinstall all the buildings that were not fixed in place and learn how to run the system. My question today is apart from cleaning track, does any one have any proven method of cleaning the dust off a layout without damaging anything.
TIA,
DG
Fort Myers, Florida
PS anybody in my area interested in coming over and helping, give me a shout


----------

